# Adderall and penis shrinkage



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

It's true. I really need adderall but I don't think I can sacrifice that.

I've done some research and I haven't found too much in terms of scholarly articles. If you are on it and you want to know, please research and post what you find or summarize it.

If I really need to end up taking it, I will take it will l-arginine in hopes of counteracting the constriction of veins/blood vessels. I don't know how much this will help though.

It's not just while you are on it... it can be PERMANENT, which is what bothers me.


----------



## Opiman (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't tell.. are you trolling?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I swear Parnate caused this lol
I think it was from the low blood pressure tho 
cold shower effect


----------



## danielpower (Aug 26, 2011)

it can be permanent? oh my gosh.I am trying to enlarge penis recently.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I wouldn't believe it to be true unless there was some solid evidence to back it up.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Your penis is a muscle, use it or lose it, constantly diminished erections shrink your dick, not rocket science.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's vasoconstriction, something all stimulants do to an extent. Constricted blood vessels = less blood flow. It's not permanent and it won't change erect size. Worst case is temporary ED, but that shouldn't happen to most people at therapeutic doses. There's nothing to worry about.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> I wouldn't believe it to be true unless there was some solid evidence to back it up.


solid evidence  he he


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe your penis was small to begin with


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

spartan7 said:


> maybe your penis was small to begin with


:haha


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

permanent?
i need a source my friend, i am now scare


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

No... I'm not trolling. It's a fact that it causes it temporarily. But I know people who said it has caused permanent decreases in length for them. Especially at higher doses (around 25-30mg).

I'm not asking whether this is true or not, because I know it is (well in the case of permanent shrinkage I'll say I'm 99% sure). I'm asking people who take adderall and are also worried about this to help me do some research. And maybe find possible solutions (arginine?)

This is from memory but supposedly the shrinkage of the smaller blood vessels in the organ causes no blood to be able to pass through them so eventually they die.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Opiman said:


> I can't tell.. are you trolling?


^What I was talking about above:

Yes, Adderall does indeed shrink the penis and has been well documented. Specifically. Adderall causes a break down of elastin and a shortening of the ligament that the base of the penis is attached. The combined effects shortened the penis in both its flacid and erect states. In addtion, there is evidence that signaling cascades may be initiated in the smooth muscle cells of the penis via a nitric oxide pathway that induces apoptosis or cell death in the penile tissue, thus physically reducing the actuall mass of the penis itself. The effects can be permanent as well. Incidentally, nicotine appears to illicit the same effects, especially on elastin.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> :haha


lol


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i took some dex earlier and i got dat cold shower penis, good thing i don't use this stuff every day.
if i ask my doc im sure he'll say it won't happen and theres no legit source/study done to prove it.

then again drug companies probably have the power to not let that happen.
i guess taking breaks would stop it from happening?


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

dude delete this thread seriously ^
cold shower penis cmon.. whats next?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Some said that about Mountain Dew....it's the yellow 5 man.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If you're recreationally abusing it, then you deserve it.


Boom!


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

spartan7 said:


> dude delete this thread seriously ^
> cold shower penis cmon.. whats next?


its better than saying penis shrinkage
just relax and take a breath, this isnt real life only an internet forum.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

super said:


> i took some dex earlier and i got dat cold shower penis, good thing i don't use this stuff every day.
> if i ask my doc im sure he'll say it won't happen and *theres no legit source/study done to prove it.*
> 
> then again drug companies probably have the power to not let that happen.
> i guess taking breaks would stop it from happening?


Yup.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Xande said:


> Yup.


1. WHY WOULD THERE BE?
2. WHAT MORE EVIDENCE DO YOU NEED THAN THE PEOPLE WHO TAKE IT SAYING THAT IT HAS MADE IT SMALLER?

they used to think asbestos was safe too. For all you haters, tell me this, if you took something that made your penis half an inch shorter, would you continue to take it? Measurements don't lie.

scientific evidence??? there are SO many people on internet forums saying that it has permanently made their penis shorter. You think they are making it up?

And no, I don't abuse it. I need it as bad as anyone.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Seeing how plenty of people actually abuse amphetamine and don't have that problem at all (maybe some ED + vasoconstriction while they're on it), I wouldn't worry about it, especially from just therapeutic use.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Seeing how plenty of people actually abuse amphetamine and don't have that problem at all (maybe some ED + vasoconstriction while they're on it), I wouldn't worry about it, especially from just therapeutic use.


What makes you say they don't have that problem? Just because they don't talk about it?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.steadyhealth.com/Does_ad...nis___How_long_afterwards_does_a_t144677.html

read what these first hand users have to say about it


----------



## jeanamille (Sep 14, 2011)

My brother have also experienced that. He don't take any medicines but he said his penis shrunk. He said he used to ejaculate everyday and also he has luck of sleeping sometimes.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

jeanamille said:


> My brother have also experienced that. He don't take any medicines but he said his penis shrunk. He said he used to ejaculate everyday and also he has luck of sleeping sometimes.


Okay. You're a girl and you brother told you he ejaculates everyday?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Decided to take 15 mgs today. I took 1500 mgs total of L-Arginine (free base) throughout the day and I noticed very little in terms of vasodilation. When I take 500 mgs of the free base on its own I notice significant vasodilation, so obviously the adderall won the battle of the veins. Next time I'll take more arginine and see if it helps.

There is some knowledgeable information about the elastin and other parts in the organ:

http://www.thundersplace.org/forum/showthread.php?t=104832


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

The Professor said:


> Decided to take 15 mgs today. I took 1500 mgs total of L-Arginine (free base) throughout the day and I noticed very little in terms of vasodilation. When I take 500 mgs of the free base on its own I notice significant vasodilation, so obviously the adderall won the battle of the veins. Next time I'll take more arginine and see if it helps.
> 
> There is some knowledgeable information about the elastin and other parts in the organ:
> 
> http://www.thundersplace.org/forum/showthread.php?t=104832


im taking a two week break from the stuff (dex), its gonna be great the next time i take it 
by the way...is taking large doses of that arginine safe?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you notice a lot of vasoconstriction with dexedrine? Because I was thinking about switching to that hoping it would cause less.

Yes 1500 mg isn't that high (I didn't take it all at once either). I think I read people have safely taken like 20 (or 30?) grams of it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Guanfacine (Tenex) could possibly be an option to reverse the vasoconstriction.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

The Professor said:


> Do you notice a lot of vasoconstriction with dexedrine? Because I was thinking about switching to that hoping it would cause less.
> 
> Yes 1500 mg isn't that high (I didn't take it all at once either). I think I read people have safely taken like 20 (or 30?) grams of it.


well over here in australia all we have for amphetamines is dex and from what ive noticed most of the time when i take doses over 12mg it starts 'vasconstricting', i think dex is strong compared to adderal when it comes to mg's, not 100% sure tho.

in your case i would definitely try dex, ive heard its a lot better for people with anxiety (makes mine worse when i go into really social situations) and less harsh on a come down.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

super said:


> well over here in australia all we have for amphetamines is dex and from what ive noticed most of the time when i take doses over 12mg it starts 'vasconstricting', i think dex is strong compared to adderal when it comes to mg's, not 100% sure tho.
> 
> in your case i would definitely try dex, ive heard its a lot better for people with anxiety (makes mine worse when i go into really social situations) and less harsh on a come down.


I think 15mg of dex is roughly equal to 20 mg of adderall in terms of strength. I will probably try it. Adderall helps my anxiety somewhat though so maybe dex will help even more with it. I could care less about the effects it has on SA though, I REALLY need something for ADD. SA and ADD are related on some level though: I'm always thinking about other people in the class and myself, etc. instead of listening to the lecture.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Guanfacine (Tenex) could possibly be an option to reverse the vasoconstriction.


yeah. this is what broflovski recommended:

"1) take some vasodilator along with Adderall (general or local, like viagra maybe) 2) block particular vasoconstricting action of amphetamine with some adrenoceptor blocker (non-centrally acting is preferable). It's easy to find out what particular receptor exactly should be blocked)."


----------



## terranpatriot (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm also experiencing this same issue. Been doing it off and on for several years, but lately I have really reduced my use of it. (Once every other month or so). I have noticed a drastic reduction in my penis size and it hasn't quite come back to what I remember it to be when I was younger. Is there any known cure to this?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Professor said:


> Do you notice a lot of vasoconstriction with dexedrine? Because I was thinking about switching to that hoping it would cause less.
> 
> Yes 1500 mg isn't that high (I didn't take it all at once either). I think I read people have safely taken like 20 (or 30?) grams of it.


Ok i've never been on Adderall but I have been on Dexadrine. Adderall is basically 75% Dexadrine. Anyway i did have some penis problems on Dex. It wasn't that it shrunk my penis, it was just that I had a difficult time forming complete erections due to restrictive blood flow to the penis. I stopped taking Dex because of this. Anyway, the side effect wore off within about 1 to 2 days after stopping the medication.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

The Professor said:


> Okay. You're a girl and you brother told you he ejaculates everyday?


haha


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

just the vasoconstriction causing this effect as soon as the pill wear's off it should return too normal ritilin and adderall effect norepinephrine more, if your taking a big dose then it will probably shrink it usually 15mg of ritilin 7.5dex safe not sure how much for adderall


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Does this happen with Ritalin also?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i can still get it up with ritilin it just that over 15mg it become harder, sex feel's better tho more concentration i guess, when i was a kid on 25mg of dex i alway's had a big wang no problem's, not untill later after doing anti depressant's and illicit drug's plus smoking did i ever have a problem

the more you use it the bigger it get's it a muscle so just stretch it out there exercises you can do too make it bigger pe jelqing and such lol,


----------



## WheresMyPhone (Jan 7, 2011)

I have taken both dextroamphetamine and adderall, and they both cause vasoconstriction. Sometimes it is difficult to get an erection, and when they do occur they're not as big as when I'm not on the drug. The penis shrinkage sometimes persists for a short time after stopping the drug, but there seems to be no permanent damage. I have taken cialis while on adderall, and that helped with the shrinkage(best sex eva!).


----------

